# Cold Smoked - Reverse Seared Cowboy Ribeye



## stewie-q (May 15, 2015)

Greetings All,

I'd been hearing a lot about the reverse sear technique on steaks lately.  All rave reviews - so naturally I had to see what all the hype was about.  This was my adventure.  

1.8# Cowboy Ribeye - cold right out of the fridge. 













20150512_155833.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Hit it for two hours with cold mesquite smoke.  Temps in the smoker started broaching 100 degrees, so I added another rack in the MES and put a bowl of ice directly above the AMNPS.  Kept smoker temp down @ 90 degrees. 













20150512_160102.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Heavy dose of SnP and Garlic - Ready for the oven













20150512_215742.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Baked on a rack @ 275 for an hour and 15 mins.  IT Goal 135













20150512_222322.jpeg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Rested for 15 Mins













20150512_231311.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Sear in smoking hot cast iron skillet.  1 min per side













20150512_232949 (1).jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Ready to slice













20150512_233120.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






It came out an even medium.  Next time I'll try for 125 IT for a bit more rare. 













20150512_233228.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Dinner is served!  Note the evenness of the finished temp.  Medium throughout. 













20150512_233455.jpg



__ stewie-q
__ May 15, 2015






Overall I was very pleased.  Smoke flavor came though nicely.  Like previously stated - I would bake a little less time and reach for a 125 degree IT.


----------



## jrod62 (May 15, 2015)

looks good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2015)

Tasty looking smoke! I prefer my steaks to be rare- medium rare, so when I do a reverse sear I usually pull them from the smoker when they hit 115°-120° (assuming heat is being used in the smoker) then sear each side quickly. When I cold smoke then sear my smoker temps never get above 40°-42°. I do this with pork chops and steaks that we then pack ad freeze for later use. Next time you give it a whirl do a traditional cowboy grill and throw that steak right on a hot bed of coals!


----------



## mdboatbum (May 20, 2015)

Nice looking steaks! I'd say next time you can save yourself a step and set your smoker to 225°, still use the pellet tray and take the steak to your target temp right in the smoker. Should take around 2 hours. Then rest and sear in the skillet just like you did. It'll take on plenty of smoke and no need to fire up the oven.


----------

